# Used Ergo Carrier



## Durango Mom (Sep 8, 2011)

Lightly used Ergo Carrier for Sale. Purchased in 2007. In great shape, have photos. Please email [email protected] for more information. Thanks!


----------



## docjlg (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you still have your Ergo Carrier??? If so, what color/style, and how much? Thnx!!!


----------



## TripleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi there! I'm sorry to hijack your message but I wanted to respond, in case you don't get a response from the original poster







I have a late-2007 Ergo in great condition as well (with original instructions/DVD) that I'm looking to sell. It's the Original carrier in camel: http://store.ergobaby.com/Baby_Carriers/Original/BC5S . I also have a matching camel infant insert if you're interested!


----------



## cornelius592 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am interested in purchasing a used ergo carrier. Can someone please let me know a price. Thanks


----------



## docjlg (Nov 6, 2012)

How much are you asking for the carrier? Is it in excellent condition?


----------



## TripleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, the carrier is in excellent condition!! We used it very lightly with one child. docjlg, I can msg, you photos tomorrow. Asking $75 for carrier and insert, plus whatever shipping comes to.


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornelius592*
> 
> I am interested in purchasing a used ergo carrier. Can someone please let me know a price. Thanks


 I have this one that I tried to use one time (my son did not like being in it):

Galaxy Grey carrier (no infant insert included)

http://store.ergobaby.com/Baby_Carriers/Original/BC2EPNL

It just sits in a closet. I have the original box and instructions too. I paid @ $100. for it last year but I'll sell it for $65 since there is no infant insert, which is a pillow like addition that supports an infant.

I can charge $3 for shipping and cover the rest.

Let me know if you are interested. I posted a picture on my profile in the meantime...


----------



## TripleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, I'm a novice here for photos/messages, etc.! Just posted a few photos of the carrier in an album on my profile. Let me know if there are any additional views you'd like to see.


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erinsuzy*
> 
> I have this one that I tried to use one time (my son did not like being in it):
> 
> ...


I'll lower the price to $47, and $3.00 for shipping (as long as you don't live across the ocean of course) makes it $50 even








Any takers?


----------



## kbellard (Aug 12, 2011)

I would like it. I have been looking for one, but didn't want to buy a new one. Can you private message how to get it? My email is [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbellard*
> 
> I would like it. I have been looking for one, but didn't want to buy a new one. Can you private message how to get it? My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!


 Hello... I just sent you a private message on here with more details. I have never sent one before so let me know if you didnt get it.

Nice to meet you by the way!


----------



## docjlg (Nov 6, 2012)

Would you take any less? Interested still. Was going to hold off for another color, but if you'd take less, I may go ahead....


----------



## nimbo22 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am also interested in a used ergo if anyone has one available. Thanks!


----------



## stoman7 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am very interested in an ergo please pm if you have one available!


----------



## Delgadomom4 (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish I would have seen this earlier! I was searching for the Galaxy Grey one!


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erinsuzy*
> 
> I'll lower the price to $47, and $3.00 for shipping (as long as you don't live across the ocean of course) makes it $50 even
> 
> ...


I should add that this carrier was already sold.


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delgadomom4*
> 
> I wish I would have seen this earlier! I was searching for the Galaxy Grey one!


I just looked on Ebay and there about 20 of them on there right now. At $50-60 a piece they are still way cheaper than the one I bought almost 2 years ago for $100, if I had just waited to buy mine I would have saved a ton of money.


----------



## Delgadomom4 (Jan 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erinsuzy*
> 
> I just looked on Ebay and there about 20 of them on there right now. At $50-60 a piece they are still way cheaper than the one I bought almost 2 years ago for $100, if I had just waited to buy mine I would have saved a ton of money.


thank you for being so thoughtful and letting me know


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Be careful buying them online, there seem to be a LOT of counterfeits out there, even Amazon has a lot of reviews of customers receiving fakes.
If you go on the Ergo website they have a list of authorized dealers and a list of known fake vendors.
I've been looking for a good deal online also and having a hard time finding a real one.


----------



## remmygirl6 (Apr 4, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erinsuzy*
> 
> I have this one that I tried to use one time (my son did not like being in it):
> 
> ...


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmygirl6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am, I sold it a few months ago. You can find some good deals on Ebay, even though it has been stated here that there are look-alikes on there. Maybe someone will see your post on here and sell theirs to you- that is why I sold the one mentioned above.

Good luck, I hope you find one!


----------

